# A watch pen for a friends mother.   WWII era



## cschimmel (Sep 4, 2012)

Helbros watch to pen conversion video. Schimmel's Studio - YouTube

This is a project I did for a Friend of mine who had this watch.  The watch was his mother's fathers watch that he had received in the 50's (he has since past).  She had given the watch to her son (my friend) because it did not work.  We decided since the watch was in the original box with war bond advertising and everything to make this watch part pen for her.  It was cool how the box although made originally for the watch was a perfect pen box.  I just made an new insert to hold it.   I was not there when he gave it back to her but he said she was quite over whelmed and really love it.  Fun project


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 4, 2012)

Great work on a very sentimental piece, Chad! I'm sure she was ecstatic! An heirloom to be sure.


----------



## plantman (Sep 4, 2012)

Chad; A true work or art.


----------



## BSea (Sep 4, 2012)

What they said, and a great video too.  It was more about the pen than making the pen. I really like how you used the box too.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 4, 2012)

I watched the video and was moved by  the story behind it.
You gave it a new look, a new life and a new story.  
How nostalgic it is to write using a pen which acts as a constant reminder of your ancestry.  
Kudos to a noble job well done !!!


----------



## cschimmel (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments,  This was a very meaningful project that I felt great doing.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 4, 2012)

A non-working heirloom turned into a functional heirloom.  What a great idea, and a beautiful piece!


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 5, 2012)

That is an awesome video with a great ending. I would like to see more videos on how to make watch pens. That one went a little fast. I've wanted to do one of these for over a year now but not sure how to do it. Any more videos out there??


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 5, 2012)

Truly amazing.  Great work.


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 5, 2012)

Great work


----------



## John Den (Sep 5, 2012)

Fantastic Pen!
Regards,
John


----------



## cschimmel (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks yall,   very special pen.


----------

